# Forum Technical Questions >  >  For Mac Users -- How to fix a portrait iOS photo

## JEK

Open in Preview

Screen Shot 2013-07-07 at 5.37.20 PM.jpg

Rotate -- or is most cases the image looks right to you on iOS and Mac devices, but to the WinTel world it is fubar.

Note - if your shoot in landscape (that is the long way parallel to the earth) with the Home Button on the right you don't need this tip. If you shoot landscape with the Home button on the left, follow all these steps/

Screen Shot 2013-07-07 at 5.36.20 PM.jpg

Export and uncheck the checked box

Screen Shot 2013-07-07 at 5.38.21 PM.jpg

----------


## andynap

All I did was copy and edit- rotate clockwise. Not a MAC obviously.

----------

